# VA Claims



## JLynch825 (Jul 11, 2014)

Can someone direct me to an organization that can help me with my claim.  I was wounded in Iraq on 11 July by an IED.

Thanks


----------



## blt152 (Jul 12, 2014)

A good start would be to join your American Legion in your area. I would then contact the Service Officer of that post.


----------



## quackertackr (Jul 12, 2014)

DAV and Veterans of Foreign Wars have VSO's also. The state of Georgia offer help too. You can go to the main VA office beside the VA hospital and they can "help". Be prepared for an all day event with rude people. Do a Google search for VSO in Georgia.

And Thank You.


----------



## quackertackr (Jul 12, 2014)

A good website for info is vets.yuku.com


----------



## tankertoadau92 (Jul 12, 2014)

Go to the DAV rep in your local area.  Don't go see the local volunteers but the actual DAV NSO.


----------



## hwcd24 (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.ebenefits.va.gov/   not sure if you have been here but this site has alot of resource links as well as instructions to file a claim online. I retired last year and this site helped me out. Once you get an account you can track appointments and the claim status


----------



## tankertoadau92 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ebenefits is decent once you get your claim filed but whatever you do....don't go it alone.  The DAV NSO will take your medical records and file a very thorough claim with the correct wording which will maximize the potential for approval.  they do not exaggerate or falsify anything but if you use the wrong verbiage to describe the condition and its impact your valid condition may not get the consideration you deserve.  Feel free to PM me and I can put you in contact with the one here in middle GA for assistance.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 13, 2014)

I used the DAV because I was a member. They were great and even ended up with a DAV lawyer in DC. After 12 years I finally got 100%. All this was at no cost to me..  JMHO


----------



## JLynch825 (Jul 18, 2014)

I got the MOPH to help me since I have a Purple Heart


----------



## fussyray (Jan 9, 2016)

Be ready for a L-O-N-G fight. I was in Vietnam in 1969-1970. Got back and got 40% in 2012.  Just got out of the hospital Nov. 17 2015 after a 4 month stay Colon Cancer 3 operations
I file with VA on Dec 14 2015. I will never get anything for this I will more than likely be dead. (GOOD LUCK)


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 9, 2016)

tankertoadau92 said:


> Go to the DAV rep in your local area.  Don't go see the local volunteers but the actual DAV NSO.



+1

My experience, having worked with many, many vets applying for disability is the DAV rep NSO is the best resource.

Be prepared for a long period of hassles and delays, stay calm and relaxed.  The process will play out.  And do NOT give up!  That is part of the VA process, to get vets to give up.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 9, 2016)

There is no excuse for the shameful way our veterans are being treated by our government!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 10, 2016)

Dad finally got approved this week after applying over 10 years ago.   Had to reapply in 2006 because they lost claim.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

Y'all say a prayer for my dad, my mom had to drive him to the hospital last night because he became lethargic and was not breathing well.  They had to put him on the vent to get his O2 up and CO2 down.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 13, 2016)

My filing wasn't difficult, just time consuming. Took something like 6-9months from the date of application to get my review appointment. 

lbz he'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 14, 2016)

Make you a file and keep everything you send them and everything they send you. If you have an appointment make it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 14, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Make you a file and keep everything you send them and everything they send you. If you have an appointment make it.



^THIS, even though I forgot to mention it. I still have my binder from when I filed mine in my fire safe.


----------



## b rad (Jan 15, 2016)

i filed october 2nd in 2015 and already did medical exams for claims and ebenefits showing preparation for decision guess im a lucky one that went  that quick but i also filed with american legion rep there really good and now is the time to get it done with all that heat the va got they are contracting out medical appointments to get it done quicker


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 15, 2016)

How long does it take to get backpay and claim money after claim has been approved?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> How long does it take to get backpay and claim money after claim has been approved?


 It all depends. Sometimes it is very fast and sometimes it can take up to a year.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2016)

Have you received a finding? This will be in your approval letter,which you should keep forever.


----------



## b rad (Jan 15, 2016)

back pay i believe is only if u filed within a year of getting out and they go back to the date of ur eoas


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2016)

date of filing and if you file with another claim before the first is completed the time starts all over from the date of the second filing.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2016)

What percentage are you?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 16, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Y'all say a prayer for my dad, my mom had to drive him to the hospital last night because he became lethargic and was not breathing well.  They had to put him on the vent to get his O2 up and CO2 down.



Prayers from here,brother.Hope all's well with your Dad now.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 16, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Prayers from here,brother.Hope all's well with your Dad now.



He got out Thursday, only 3 days after being put on the vent.  He is a tough man, I wish I was half as tough as him.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 16, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Have you received a finding? This will be in your approval letter,which you should keep forever.



My dad?  He has his letter and he got approved for 3 things, but has not gotten a letter stating percentages.  I just hope he gets enough to get a van so he can drive his scooter right up in it and for a lift chair.  He gets so out of breath just getting up to go places, he often has to cancel trips.


----------



## dslc6487 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sir:  All may be settled with you as of now, but I will share my experience with you.  I am a disabled, combat veteran of Vietnam. There is 68-69.   Most all of my help in filing came through the State of Ga. Veterans Service Rep and from the VA rep. at my Congressmans office.  It was a long process.  From  the day I filed, it took me 10 years to finally get to 100%.  The DAV gave me NO help at all.  I know some veterans have had good success with DAV, but not me.  In talking with some veterans of the most recent middle eastern conflict, there process has been somewhat shorter and easier, but back when I started to apply, the VA fought me all the way.  I never filed but what they turned me down.  That would make me mad and even more determined.  I would tell you this:  DO NOT  GIVE  UP.  That is what they want you to do.  Whomever you use to help you with your process, DO  NOT  GIVE  UP.  If they turn you down, keep on appealing.  Also, there are some law firms out there that will help you, but they get their cut of your disability..  I have a friend that is now going that route.  Good luck, my fellow veteran, and I hope you get ALL that you are eligible for.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 22, 2018)

crackerdave said:


> Prayers from here,brother.Hope all's well with your Dad now.



He has been drawing for a few years now and they have been paying him as a single man instead of married.   A few weeks ago he went to the VA to a treatment of Retoxin for his RA.  It's supposed to help stop the progression and allow the body to build back up.  His neck is so degenerated so bad they said he no longer has space between his vertebrae, and he can't have surgery because of his breathing problems.   Since the treatment, he has been in very bad shape.  His heart rate has been going from 80 beats a minute to 140+, up and then back down over and over.  He is so tired he can barely walk to the bathroom.  It's so hard to see someone you love suffer for so long.


----------



## specialk (Apr 26, 2018)

I just wanted to step in here and thank each and everyone of you for your service to our great country.....it's a shame the way our .gov treats our vets sometimes....


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

dslc6487 said:


> Sir:  All may be settled with you as of now, but I will share my experience with you.  I am a disabled, combat veteran of Vietnam. There is 68-69.   Most all of my help in filing came through the State of Ga. Veterans Service Rep and from the VA rep. at my Congressmans office.  It was a long process.  From  the day I filed, it took me 10 years to finally get to 100%.  The DAV gave me NO help at all.  I know some veterans have had good success with DAV, but not me.  In talking with some veterans of the most recent middle eastern conflict, there process has been somewhat shorter and easier, but back when I started to apply, the VA fought me all the way.  I never filed but what they turned me down.  That would make me mad and even more determined.  I would tell you this:  DO NOT  GIVE  UP.  That is what they want you to do.  Whomever you use to help you with your process, DO  NOT  GIVE  UP.  If they turn you down, keep on appealing.  Also, there are some law firms out there that will help you, but they get their cut of your disability..  I have a friend that is now going that route.  Good luck, my fellow veteran, and I hope you get ALL that you are eligible for.



This right here,,,,


----------

